# Who was the most unuxorious Elf?



## Inderjit S (Apr 12, 2004)

Which elf would you say was the least uxorious? *prepares himself for a whole host of anti-Fëanor rants*  Fëanor was pretty nice to his wife until the whole Valar business came up, then he pretty much ditched her. Their discussion when Fëanor is leaving for M-E and she asks him to let the Amras stay is pretty scathing, so I guess Fëanor was unuxirious when he began to become a paranoid anti-Valarin jerk.


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 12, 2004)

Inderjit 'oh my god' Sanghera!

I can not believe it... 

your thesaurus kick has gone too far! 


hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 12, 2004)

Whether my thesaurus fetish is going over the top is not important what is important is that we discuss the finer points of Elven marriages with our thesaurus next to us to utterly confuse all and sundry. 

(unuxirious is a juxtaposition of "un" and "uxorious" BTW.  )


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 12, 2004)

I did look the word up. I used dictionary.com to do so. _Unuxorious_ was not found but _uxorious_ was. It is defined there as this: _Excessively submissive or devoted to one's wife._ ...so I would think unuxorious is anyone who is not *overly* devoted or submissive to his wife. In other words, it does not mean one is without devotion or even a degree of submission - unuxorious is not necessarily the opposite of oxurious.


But if you are just asking which elf was most bossy and selfish towards his wife, Feanor and Eol are the only ones that come to mind.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 12, 2004)

What 'unuxirious' means or even if it is a "real" word is open to interpretation, but I meant it in the context that which Elf was least devoted/friendly to his wife. Using 'un' instead of "the least uxorious" is a lot less tiring. Both have the same meaning in the context of my post, grammatical nit-picking aside.


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 23, 2004)

Decided on Feanor. I think Aredhel liked it therefore Eol was only doing what she wanted. 

PS: Bootylicious? *shakes head*


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 24, 2004)

Aredhel likes the rough, arrogant chauvinist type man who everybody hates? No wonder I was sweet on Finduilas, who in turns likes the beautiful, courageous, morbid loner type, cursed by Morgoth and many other things, I'm sure of it, no wait, that doesn't describe me....was Saruman ever married?


----------

